# Soap photo shame fest



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

I accidently took a rude soap photo and posted it on fb. There it was in all it's glory for my friends and family to see.  My Mum, Dad, Aunty, Sister, ok you get the drill. OMG my kids 3rd grade teacher saw it .

 It was a shot of some soap made for my Mum. I didn't  look at the background like I do for the ones I take and put on here. Was a quick click and post iphone job. It's a lesson to always, always look at the background of pics before posting.

 Stupid Game of Thrones was on my tele in the background snapped right when some Dothrakis were getting busy.  Of course if you've never seen Game of Thrones it looks a little more wrong because you have no context. Needless to say, not one comment was made on the soap.  I might get to live this one down in a few years and maybe just have it trotted out during special family get togethers.

 Really must get a photo light box thingo.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 25, 2014)

Oops!  Yes, backgrounds are easily overlooked....


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2014)

Game of Thrones - ahh, yes.  Careful.  At least it was the 3rd grade teacher and not the 3rd graders.  :angel:  So far.  :shock:


----------



## Happysoap (Feb 25, 2014)

hahaha now you have to show us the pic


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 25, 2014)

It seems the background is only easy to overlook when you are taking a photo!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 25, 2014)

One of my friends was looking for a second hand oven on ebay and the man who put the pic up had taken it naked, unfortunately his reflection showed up on the glass and he didn't notice. He removed it mortified when she pointed it out! Lol


----------



## Lin (Feb 25, 2014)

And you're not going to show us?!?!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just goes to show where their minds are at .. you were obviously too enthralled with the soap to be distracted by dirty Dothraki!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

Show the pic? :think: I mean, I thought about it, then figured it would have been deleted on me cause :shock:.

 I might have to reverse tactics with the family and friends who are taking the mickey out of me for the slip up. I'm now considering doing a series of soap pics with wrong things "accidently on purpose" in the background until they let up. I mean, I have every series of True Blood to start with.  I can fiddle with my settings on fb to protect the innocent and unleash hell.

 Most likely will just get distracted by what's on the screen and forget to take a photo.

 *Saponista that oven surely sold cheap, yeah?


----------



## MoonBath (Feb 25, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Stupid Game of Thrones was on my tele in the background snapped right when some Dothrakis were getting busy.  Of course if you've never seen Game of Thrones it looks a little more wrong because you have no context. Needless to say, not one comment was made on the soap.  I might get to live this one down in a few years and maybe just have it trotted out during special family get togethers.



How funny. I finally just started GoT today, after many months of being worn down by my friends like water on a rock: splat, splat, splat. OKAY, FINE. And yes, just saw the Dothraki wedding. Yowza, that's a lively culture. Like horny Klingons.


----------



## MoonBath (Feb 25, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Show the pic? :think: I mean, I thought about it, then figured it would have been deleted on me cause :shock:.



I vote yes. Show! Show! Show!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

MoonBath said:


> Like horny Klingons.



I knew they reminded me of something! That's it exactly! Right, now I have unholy images of Worf and Deanna Troi.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> ...I'm now considering doing a series of soap pics with wrong things "accidently on purpose" in the background...



You seriously should do this! And just post them all innocent-like. Maybe a different theme-soap for different series. Like Spartacus.... I could go for Spartacus-themed soaps...


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 26, 2014)

I was just going to say, it could have been worse. It could have been Spartacus in the background...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 26, 2014)

Just google "pictures with bad backgrounds" and you'll see that it could have been A LOT worse


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Just google "pictures with bad backgrounds" and you'll see that it could have been A LOT worse



LOL I Googled it.  I feel better now. Those are gold.  I almost look like I've got my self sorted next to some of those. Almost.  

 My Aunty is still looking at me funny though.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina, you keep me in stitches!

-There needs to be an emoticon for weeping with laughter


----------



## Relle (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Show the pic? :think: I mean, I thought about it, then figured it would have been deleted on me cause :shock:.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Probably.


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess I'm assuming if its something that was allowed on tv it wouldn't be so bad to be deleted off the forum? How about you pm me the photo, I've never seen GoT and I'm desperate to see the photo now!! 

Annddd... Thanks TEG, now I know what I'll probably be doing for the next hour..


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2014)

Lin said:


> I guess I'm assuming if its something that was allowed on tv it wouldn't be so bad to be deleted off the forum? How about you pm me the photo, I've never seen GoT and I'm desperate to see the photo now!!
> 
> Annddd... Thanks TEG, now I know what I'll probably be doing for the next hour..



Network tv, maybe.  Cable?  I wouldn't bet the farm.  Anything and everything goes on cable.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh no, I have the boxed set of DVDs.  It's draw your curtains and watch while the kids are at school bad.

 Cable schmable.  I have banjo music and tank water where I'm living.  Cable TV's for them fancy folk.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Oh no, I have the boxed set of DVDs.  It's draw your curtains and watch while the kids are at school bad.
> 
> Cable schmable.  I have banjo music and tank water where I'm living.  Cable TV's for them fancy folk.



I don't have tank water but I make my own banjo music.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Haha you'd fit right in sir.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 27, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Cable schmable.  I have banjo music and tank water where I'm living.  Cable TV's for them fancy folk.



I think I lived down the road from you .. I was in the one room cabin without running water, cable, power or porcelain for about 10 years.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> I think I lived down the road from you .. I was in the one room cabin without running water, cable, power or porcelain for about 10 years.



Were we neighbours? I've upgraded now days and have council rubbish pick up and town sewerage. We used to be so far off the grid the rubbish truck didn't come to us. Had to take everything to the tip. Nasty. That place also had a  home waste system *shudders*.  Still can't get takeaway delivery .

 I do get roos in my yard though and there's this one random goat I call Tim that roams around. No reason. He just looks like a Tim. OK shutting up.


----------



## Relle (Feb 27, 2014)

No roos or goats in my yard - just pigs (guinea pigs). Give Tim a pat for me Deb.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 27, 2014)

Does this mean no Spartacus soaps? *disappointed*


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

If you could make a Spartacus soap you'd be rich. :think:


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 27, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Were we neighbours?



Sort of .. more like brothers from another mother I'd say.

I had no trash pick up either and took my trash to the local "dump".  My visitors were not roos or goats but moose, black bears and the odd weasel.  I suspect your "home waste system" was similar to my "out house" (some day I'll share the story about the time a black bear stole the seat).

So yah .. neighbours all right .. about 14,000 km down the road, LOL!

So who's making Spartacus soap???


----------



## neeners (Feb 27, 2014)

Relle said:


> No roos or goats in my yard



I have those!!!  lol


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 27, 2014)

No Roos, no cable, no banjo, however we have cougars, bears, bobcats, deer, elk... O don't forget wild turkeys which I despise, and fiddle music and other music provided by me! And I have no idea what's your shame show is but I'm thinking I'm glad:shock:


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh man, once you live somewhere with takeout delivery there's no going back.... I've been ruined.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 27, 2014)

i'll take the howl of coyote, the scream of an elk, raccoons in the compost pile any day over take out  you get used to it, and then when you have to go into the city, you figure out every way possible to not go


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

The scream of an elk got me curious. I mean, not something I hear everyday around here. I did a YouTube search and I think I have a new favourite animal. Is it something like this?[ame]http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/6668cf364e/elk-screams-like-a-little-girl[/ame]


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty funny, but its no screaming sheep. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIaFtAKnqBU[/ame]


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

Bwhahaha Go home nature, you're drunk.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 28, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> If you could make a Spartacus soap you'd be rich. :think:


 

Hmmmmm *ponders*


*daydreams*


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Is it something like this?



I don't know where MMS lives, here we call it bugeling and yep .. that's what it sounds like, unless you get a hunter butchering the sound with a bad call, then it sounds more like someone running over a trumpet and you laugh your arse off.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 1, 2014)

yep, thats an elk scream. Imagine while you are hunting, or even just hiking and stumble across a bull. He screams, and it is so ominous and exhilarating it gives you the chills. Then when you see how close he is, and you are just hiking, you want to scream like a little girl.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 1, 2014)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> yep, thats an elk scream. Imagine while you are hunting, or even just hiking and stumble across a bull. He screams, and it is so ominous and exhilarating it gives you the chills. Then when you see how close he is, and you are just hiking, you want to scream like a little girl.



It would be the freakiest thing ever. I can't get my head around that sound coming from that animal. Doesn't match. Seriously, koalas have deeper voices. Fluffy little koalas. They sound all Barry White. The dude ones do anyway.  Then you get this huge elk and it squeals. Weird as.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 1, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/phib36cTLiI[/ame]

try this link, it is a much more accurate sound of the elk. The one you posted isnt typical. These sounds on this video are bone chilling. It is the most amazing sound to hear that echo-ing through the hills. Now im going to have to look up videos on koala sounds....


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 1, 2014)

just saw a koala video, there is no way i would have thought that noise came out of that little critter!


----------



## Lin (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw_Sf0g8WZc[/ame]


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 2, 2014)

OMG Lin that is gold!  Cracking up watching that. Those dirty koalas. Boom chicka wow wow.

 Now MMS, back to those elks. They still sound weird and kind of creepy. Maybe eerie is a better word but I'm not used to them so it's freaky to me lol.  They all need a throat lozenge.  Lucky they have those antlers cause they aren't working it with the vocals.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 2, 2014)

ha ha oddly enough, the scream isnt to attract the girls really. They find one another on their own in the fall, and the cows will actually come in to protect him from predators and such, they will huddle around him and escort him out of a dangerous situation. The scream is mostly a challenge to other bulls, they will come from miles around. Then they get to use those antlers you mentioned  im sure you'll sleep better knowing that now


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 2, 2014)

LOL I was wrong then. Dude elks basically have a harem then. Way to go fellas. 

 *It's all National Geographic in here now.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 2, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Dude elks basically have a harem then.




 :arrow: harem = women's quarters (or section of the house)


----------

